# Bowtech Admiral draw length question?



## kydeerhunter10 (Jan 20, 2011)

Is a press needed to adjust the draw length on a 2009 Bowtech Admiral? Thanks


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

no admiral captain and sentinel don't need a press. just back the bolts out and then adjust it


----------



## kydeerhunter10 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, The mods have the numbers 1-7 and its currently set on 29"inch's and on #2 so i'm assuming that #1 is 30", #2 is 29", #3 is 28" and so on. Is that correct? Thanks for the help by the way!


----------



## kydeerhunter10 (Jan 20, 2011)

after i moved the mods it seems like it has alot more "valley" in it now and it doesn't want to let back down as quick as it used to, did i do something wrong?


----------



## Dano229 (Dec 6, 2009)

You may need to adjust the draw stop too. If you go Bowtech's website, you can download a mod and post chart that will show you the right settings.


----------

